# (Double) Self portrait?



## TaylorT (Jan 8, 2010)

I've made a few of these mirror shots. The set is intitled 'Trust Yourself'.

1.






2.


----------



## snaggle (Jan 8, 2010)

Very interesting and well done.


----------



## Jankster (Jan 8, 2010)

wow i love the idea!! very well done


----------



## daithi33 (Jan 8, 2010)

cool clones - both of them.....how do you do the whole mirror bit?

the first is my fav


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Jan 8, 2010)

The first one is incredible.


----------



## df3photo (Jan 8, 2010)

well done. a little creepy, but well done... I dig the first one the best.


----------



## TaylorT (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone!! And I know the second one didn't turn ou as well as I wouldve liked it to.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 9, 2010)

I wouldn't just freely share that trick with others...

SELL it...lol


----------



## Photoartomation (Jan 9, 2010)

this is soooo cool! love it!


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 9, 2010)

very interesting, I like the idea too :thumbup:
but why did you cut her back ?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2010)

I like how the mirror is just kind of floating there on the first one.


----------



## Brian L (Jan 10, 2010)

These are really cool. For the final product though are you going to have the mirror on the wall? I would feel so much realness too it. I like it this way too. Some good skills and creativity!


----------



## TaylorT (Jan 10, 2010)

ha wasn't on purpose. That's how I just sat in the frame I guess


----------



## jennyjen (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## kamalzharif (Jan 11, 2010)

wow.. i like the first photo.. the expression of the model is nice


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow very cool shots.. Great work.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the concept and the emotion behind these.  There are things that could have been executed better, but I LOVE that you're trying to tell a story/convey a feeling and that you're experimenting with cool ways to do it.  

My guess is multiple exposures, layers, and masking.  Or at least that's the approach that I'd take (and I'm NO PhotoChop wizard by any means).


----------



## LokiZ (Jan 11, 2010)

Excellent cloning work.  Just put some time in to shadow simulation and it will be all the more convincing!  Again great work and A+ on the creativity.


----------



## MrRamonG (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome job!! I would love to see one, with either of you, mirror or outside, smiling.


----------



## max123 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nicely done...I like it!


----------

